# wireless headphone within rs 1000



## rahuljin (Jan 15, 2009)

hello, please suggest a wireless headphone with in rs 1000. 
frontech is available for rs 500. is it any good ?
any other available like iball, etc ?


----------



## haider_up32 (Jan 15, 2009)

check indiatimes,rediff...


----------

